
We have removed our product from the Facebook Audience Network - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.coin.space/weve-stopped-showing-ads-to-protect-user-privacy/
======
iflywithbook
Only when we will find new alternative the world will realize how reliable we
are on Google and FB when it comes to digital businesses growth

